
Are Blueprints for 3D-Printed Guns Protected by the Constitution? - pseudolus
https://fortune.com/2019/08/27/3d-printed-gun-digital-blueprints/
======
bifrost
Books on making guns are, its disingenuous to argue that CAD blueprints aren't
written materials. It'd be like saying this post isn't written because its on
a server and stored in a datafile somewhere.

